# انا ف ورطه



## mm4jesus (27 يوليو 2011)

من كم يوم فقط اهلي فتحو جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص وعرفو اني تركت الاسلام ورغم انهم كانو عارفين كدا واني تارك للاسلام لكن المرادي بلغو اهل اللي انا خاطبها وقالولها انه ماعدش يصلح ليكي

وبعدها هيا متمسكه بيا وبتقول حتي لو (كافر ) انا عاوزاه

بردو مش دي المشكله
المشكله دلوقتي انهم مهددني اما ارجع اصلي او اترك المنزل وجميع اموالي وابحث عن اي مكان اخر
والمرادي راسهم والف سيف لازم ارجع اصلي 
طب انا اعمل ايه دلوقتي 
مش عارف
وخطيبتي بتقولي سيبك منهم وانا موفقه بيك حتي لو حاتبقي مسيحي بس خليك مسلم بالاسم عشان العمليه تمشي
المهم النهارده كان اسوء يوم ف حياتي وحاسس ان الدنيا مدربكه فوق دماغي ومش عارف اعمل ايه


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يوليو 2011)

*32*. فَكُلُّ مَنْ يَعْتَرِفُ بِي قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ أَعْتَرِفُ أَنَا أَيْضاً بِهِ قُدَّامَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ
*33*. وَلَكِنْ مَنْ يُنْكِرُنِي قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ أُنْكِرُهُ أَنَا أَيْضاً قُدَّامَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.
*34*. «لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً بَلْ سَيْفاً.
*35*. فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لِأُفَرِّقَ الإِنْسَانَ ضِدَّ أَبِيهِ وَالاِبْنَةَ ضِدَّ أُمِّهَا وَالْكَنَّةَ ضِدَّ حَمَاتِهَا.
*36*. وَأَعْدَاءُ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ.
*37*. مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَباً أَوْ أُمّاً أَكْثَرَ مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي وَمَنْ أَحَبَّ ابْناً أَوِ ابْنَةً أَكْثَرَ مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يوليو 2011)

*التتمة :*

*38*. وَمَنْ لاَ يَأْخُذُ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعُنِي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي.
*39*. مَنْ وَجَدَ حَيَاتَهُ يُضِيعُهَا وَمَنْ أَضَاعَ حَيَاتَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِي يَجِدُهَا.
*40*. مَنْ يَقْبَلُكُمْ يَقْبَلُنِي وَمَنْ يَقْبَلُنِي يَقْبَلُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.


----------



## yousteka (27 يوليو 2011)

ربنا معاك و يساعدك
بس لو قبلت الايمان بجد ماينفعش تنكره ولازم تتمسك بيه

*"لاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ  							يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ  							وَلكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ  							يَقْتُلُوهَا، بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي  							يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ  							وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ"*​


----------



## DaNY21 (27 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يرشدك و يقويك

لكن انته لو مؤمن فعلا و بقوة بالسيد المسيح الها و مخلصا فاسمع كلمته و ارمي حملك عليه زي ما بيقولك " تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين و ثقيلي الاحمال و انا اريحكم " و صلي له و ثق فيه و في حبه ليك و حرصو عليك

و ربنا يرشدك للصح


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يوليو 2011)

*الرب لن يتركك أخي الغالي .*
*ما زلت أفكر في موضوعك ،، هل لديك أخ أو أخت ممكن أن نناقشه ،، أو حتى خطيبتك ؟؟*

*وجود متنصر آخر معك سيحول الأمور جداً خاصة لو كان أخ ذكر .*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يوليو 2011)

*اخي الغالي انا متنصره في نفس ظروفك الاجتماعيه

خدر حذر اهلك و اعمل نفسك مسلم قدامهم من قبيل ذر التراب في العيون لا اقول جبنا او تركا للمسيح

انا مثلا بكتب في طلب تقديم الشغل بتاعي الابليكيشن يعني مسلمه لا لست لاني انكر المسيح بل لان هذا القانون و لاني اخضع للسلطات و الرياسات كما اوصاني بولس الرسول و لان قانون الدوله متشبس بالخانه دي

انما هل قلبي مسلم؟؟؟؟

لا يمكن انا سبت ليهم البطاقه و سبت ديني للرب و يحصل الي يحصل

مالهومش الا بطاقتي

اما اهالينا مش لازم نعاديهم و الا الايه الي اوردها اخي الانطاكي هتتفهم غلط

انتا شلت صليبك انهم هاجموك طوباك

بس راي خطيبتك صح اتمسك بيها لانها زي الجنيه الدهب

اعمل مسلم و اتجوزها كدا قدام اهلك و القانون و بينكم و بين بعض هي هتتأثر بحسن معاشرتك ليها و اخلاقك المسيحيه و قد تقبل الرب هي كمان او جايز هي راضيه بيك عشان نفسها تقبل الرب اصلا

بس عموما برضه زياده في الاحتياط اتاكد من انها فعلا عايزاك حقيقي مش مجاراه ليك او عشان تغدر بيك بعدين سامحني في الكلمتين دول....

دا الحل الواقعي الي ان تتمكن من سواه


و الرب يسوع معاك و يوفقك

سلامه اترك لك​*


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2011)

بعدا   ما قلو  اخواتى لا اجد الرد عليك 
اخى الحبيب  كل كلامى اللى كان على لسانى 
اتقل تسمحلى فقط


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2011)

ان اضع لك هذا الرابط
للموعظة على الجبل للسيد المسيح

http://injeel.com/Read.aspx?vn=1,3&...%ab%e1%c7+%ca%cf%ed%e4%e6%c7+%e1%df%ed+%e1%c7


----------



## mm4jesus (27 يوليو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *الرب لن يتركك أخي الغالي .*
> *ما زلت أفكر في موضوعك ،، هل لديك أخ أو أخت ممكن أن نناقشه ،، أو حتى خطيبتك ؟؟*
> 
> *وجود متنصر آخر معك سيحول الأمور جداً خاصة لو كان أخ ذكر .*


يوجد لدي اخ واحد وهو الان سافر وتزوج بالسعوديه ولايعلم اي شئ عن هذ المواضيع


----------



## mm4jesus (27 يوليو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *اخي الغالي انا متنصره في نفس ظروفك الاجتماعيه
> 
> خدر حذر اهلك و اعمل نفسك مسلم قدامهم من قبيل ذر التراب في العيون لا اقول جبنا او تركا للمسيح
> 
> ...


ماهو دا اللي حعمله تجنبا ان الموضوع يكبر

بس السؤال اللي محيرني هو

لحد امتي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ
الصراعات مستمره بقالها سنه ونصف واثرت علي نفسيتي بشكل سئ جدا جدا وبجد انهكت وصحتي تعبت


----------



## mm4jesus (27 يوليو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> ان اضع لك هذا الرابط
> للموعظة على الجبل للسيد المسيح
> 
> http://injeel.com/Read.aspx?vn=1,3&...%ab%e1%c7+%ca%cf%ed%e4%e6%c7+%e1%df%ed+%e1%c7


بالفعل كنت احتاجها


----------



## mm4jesus (27 يوليو 2011)

واشكر صديقي العزيز سمير الشاعر لاهتمامه بالموضوع


----------



## mm4jesus (27 يوليو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *حبيبى يوم الاحد القادم
> الساعة 9 صباحا امام  مبنى
> وزارة الدخلية بالعباسية
> بقيادة المحامى استفانوس
> ...


احاول اروح


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> احاول اروح


*
افتح ايميلك الياهوووووووووووو
الاول
ثانيا انا مش ساكت انا هكلمك المحامى وهشوف برضووووووووووووو*​


----------



## msr (27 يوليو 2011)

ماهي الاسباب لتحولك الى المسيحيه ؟!


----------



## marian20 (27 يوليو 2011)

*اول واهم حاجة تعملها 
انك تصلى واكيد ربنا هايرشدك
ولازم تتعمد وسيب الروح القدس يشتغل جواك
مع الصلاة اكيد ربنا هايرشدك ويقودك
ربنا معاك*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يوليو 2011)

msr قال:


> ماهي الاسباب لتحولك الى المسيحيه ؟!



*اقري الانجيل و انت تعرف...​*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (27 يوليو 2011)

مشكلة العابرين مشكلة فعلا!!!


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 يوليو 2011)

*انت تقدر تصلى وتتكلم مع ربنا وانت واقف وانت ساجد وانت راكع
تكلم مع الرب يسوع المسيح فى سرك والمظهر الذى امامهم انك تصلى
والحقيقة انك تصلى فعلا ولكن  للرب يسوع رب الارباب وليس لاله اخر
اما خطيبتك فأعتقد انها تركت الاسلام
لانها لو مازالت مسلمة لا يمكن ان يكون هذا ردها
تكلم معهابصراحة انك تركت الاسلام ووضح لها اسباب تركك له 
وتكلم معها عن المسيحية وشوف رد فعلها
وتظاهرا امام الاهل بالصلا ولكن قلوبكم مع الرب يسوع الى ان تتزوجا وتعيشا حياة مسيحية
فى الاوراق مسلمين ولكن قلوبكم مع الرب الى ان تتحسن احوال البلد 
او تستطيعا ان تسافرا الى بلد تحترم حرية العقيدة
المهم ان يملك المسيح على قلبك
ربنا معاك ويقويك*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يوليو 2011)

> يوجد لدي اخ واحد وهو الان سافر وتزوج بالسعوديه ولايعلم اي شئ عن هذ المواضيع



*طيب أخي الغالي أعتقد أنني والأخت مونيكا متفقان على أن تكون خطيبتك مفتاح الحل .*

*في رأيي أن تفاتحها في الموضوع وترشدها إلى المنتدى ، وأعتقد أنها ستقبل المسيح .*

*ثم الخطوة التالية لاحقاً .*
*الصلاة التمثيلية ستكون مبدئياً فقط ، وأعدك بالتخلص منها .*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 يوليو 2011)

ابنى العزيز الرب معك ولكن من الحكمة ان تظهر للاهلك بانك مسلم ولكن قلبك وجميع مشاعرك تكون مع بيسوع المسيح


----------



## ملاك السماء (27 يوليو 2011)

*معلش هما لسه برضه مصدومين انت حاول تهديهم و تخليهم يهدوا و بعد كده حاول تكلمهم عن المسيح و حبه لينا و تحببهم فيه يمكن يبقوا زيك و يمكن يفضلوا زي ما هما و يسيبوك في حالك و لو كده سيبهم و خلاص لان اكيد لو انت مؤمن بجد هتسمع كلام السيد المسيح موش كلامهم هما دول عاوزين يرجعوك للضلال من تاني حاول انت تشدهم من الضلال الى الطريق الصحيح موش هما اللي يشدوك و ما تخافش  الرب قال لا تخف لاني معك ...
الرب معك يسندك و يحميك ...
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 يوليو 2011)

ربنا معاك

مش عارف أقول آيه

ربنا معاك ويشدد عزيمتك لتطلب الرب فقط وتدوس على كل الدنيا


----------



## أنجيلا (28 يوليو 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> ماهو دا اللي حعمله تجنبا ان الموضوع يكبر
> 
> بس السؤال اللي محيرني هو
> 
> ...


*الهروب مش حل*
*وزي مانت قلت*
*




بس السؤال اللي محيرني هو

لحد امتي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*يبقى **افضل حل هو المـــــــــــــــــــــــــواجهة*


----------



## mm4jesus (28 يوليو 2011)

انا عارف ان نهايتها حتكون سفريه للخارج واترك كل شئ خلفي

وللاسف مش حاقدر اصلي  صلاه الاسلام حتي بالكدب لاني اكره الاسلام ولا احب حتي ان اقلد مايفعلوه ولو بالكذب ليه محمد جاه الكره الارضيه ياريته ماتولد وماجه
جاء لينشر النصائب والازمات


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يوليو 2011)

*أخي الغالي اقترحنا حلاً ، أتمنى أن نجربه .*


----------



## MAJI (28 يوليو 2011)

تذكر قبل فترة ليست بالبعيدة وفي احد المواضيع ذكرت حيرتك وانت مؤمن وخاطب ولا احد يعرف بعبورك 
وها حان الوقت والكل قد عرف 
اعتقد الرب يمشي معك خطوة خطوة 
فالان خطيبتك وافقت ومن يعلم غدا ؟ ربما اهلك ايضا
وتكون بركة للكل
ماهو مستحيل عند البشر هو ممكن عند الرب الاله
ويعجبني موقف خطيبتك التي كنت قلقا بشأن قبولها لاتباع المسيح


----------



## mm4jesus (28 يوليو 2011)

لقد سالت خطيبتي ولكنهااكدت انها تريديسني علي اي شكل كنت ولكن بالنسبه لاعتناقها المسيحيه  فهو محتاج وقت لان لها ظروف خاصه غيري ايضا


----------



## mm4jesus (28 يوليو 2011)

MAJI قال:


> تذكر قبل فترة ليست بالبعيدة وفي احد المواضيع ذكرت حيرتك وانت مؤمن وخاطب ولا احد يعرف بعبورك
> وها حان الوقت والكل قد عرف
> اعتقد الرب يمشي معك خطوة خطوة
> فالان خطيبتك وافقت ومن يعلم غدا ؟ ربما اهلك ايضا
> ...


كنت لا احبها ف هذا الوقت لكن عندما تمسكت بي اعجبت بموقفها
وبدات اميل ناحيتها واحببت فيها اخلاصها


----------



## RASHY19_7 (28 يوليو 2011)

ربنا معاك ويرشدك ربنا محتاج قلبك اكيد يكون معاه

انا مثلك وعندمى اجبرنى طفلى على الصلاه صليت الحركات الاسلاميه

لكن بابانا الذى فى السماوات

قلبك يكون مع الهنا وخلصنا يسوع المسيح

ربنا معاك ويحفظك


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يوليو 2011)

*أى طقوس إسلامية تؤديها بصورة مظهرية لا قيمة لها

حاول تفهم البنت المسيحية

لو اضطريت أنك تتجوز .... اتجوز لكن على الورق فقط

بعدها اتعمدو ....وكللوا*


----------



## mm4jesus (29 يوليو 2011)

انا حتي لم اطلب منها تغيير دينها ولم اطلب منها اي شئ


----------



## mm4jesus (29 يوليو 2011)

وبعدين دعو قصتي علي جمب

الي متي مشاكل المتنصرين

لان فيه منهم كتير مابيكلمش

الي متي يبقي ظروفهم سيئه وليس لهم اي حق ديني او سياسي
ومشاكلهم بالكوم


----------



## REDEMPTION (29 يوليو 2011)

*+*
بما انك رجعت للمسيح .. فعاوز اقولك حاجة مهمه .. هو انت فاكر ان المسيح هيسيبك ؟ .. تبقى عبيط  .. صدقني اسمع اللي هقلهولك بجد .. روح صلي لربنا .. جامد أوي .. احكيله على كل اللي في نفسك و قوله يا رب انت اتصرف .. بس كده


----------



## Twin (29 يوليو 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> وبعدين دعو قصتي علي جمب
> 
> الي متي مشاكل المتنصرين
> 
> ...


*لأنهم منتصرين *
*كونهم صاروا مسيحين ..... والمسيحي هو المضطهد والمنبوذ والمرفوض من كل قوي الشر الروحية والأدمية *
*وتذكر قول الرب ,..... سيكون لنا في العالم ضيق وكرب ومر وألم وحزن ومشاكل بالكوم ..... ولكن من سيصبر الي المنتهي ..... سينجو .... وسيخلص .... مع من غلب العالم*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يوليو 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> وبعدين دعو قصتي علي جمب
> 
> *الي متي* مشاكل المتنصرين
> 
> ...



*إلى يوم الحصاد ، بحسب ما قال الرب  ، أى يوم الدينونة

فإنه قال عن الخير والشر : دعوهما ينميان معاً ، إلى يوم الحصاد

فهذا هو حكم الله وهذه هى حكمته العالية ، لكى يكون الإضطهاد إختبار لحقيقة ثباتنا فيه وإيماننا بالفعل وليس مجرد الكلام

الطريق ضيق ، نعم ، وهو يعرف ذلك ، ولذلك يعين ضعفنا بقوة عظيمة ، ما دمنا نطلبه فعلاً من كل قلوبنا

فلولا التجارب ، لكثر الكلام بدون فعل ، ولأصبح الكل قديسين فى نظر أنفسهم ، فنخدع أنفسنا بالكذب

التجارب تكشف لنا - قبل غيرنا - عن حقيقة ثباتنا فيه من عدمه
*


----------



## fredyyy (29 يوليو 2011)

*تم* *حذف المشاركات التي تحتوي على التشكيك *

*رجاء من الأحباء ... من له مشاركة بنائة فليتفضل *

*وإذا لم ... فليتابع فقط ... لسنا جهة تحقيق أو جهة قضاء *

*الرب العالِم بظروف كل انسان يعطي المعونة والحكمة لأخونا في تجربته *


.


----------



## MAJI (29 يوليو 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> وبعدين دعو قصتي علي جمب
> 
> الي متي مشاكل المتنصرين
> 
> ...


معك حق 
سيأتي يوم واتمناه قريب ستكون نسبتكم عالية تدفعكم للمطالبة العلنية بحريتكم التي هي هبة من الرب الاله ولايمكن لاي مخلوق ان يحرمكم منها
وياريت تتلاقوا عبر النت او الفيسبوك لترون نسبتكم وتنظمون على ضوئها نشاطكم من اجل الحرية العقائدية
والرب معكم


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يوليو 2011)

> انا حتي لم اطلب منها تغيير دينها ولم اطلب منها اي شئ


*نعم أخي الغالي ،، والحل الذي ارتأيناه أن تحاول مفاتحتها بالموضوع لأنها تقبلت تنصرك وهذه بادرة طيبة جداً ومبشرة بالخير ، وسيكون ذلك الخطوة الأولى لحل المشاكل الأسرية .*

*لأنهم قد يضطهدونك وحيداً ،، ولكن عندما تكوّن قوة (بجمع شخص آخر أو أكثر في نور المسيح) يصبح الاضطهاد غير ممكن .*


----------

